# Humphrey wont stop cooing? Whats up?



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, Humphrey will not stop cooing and doing his little mating dance around me! Is he trying to fight me or mate me, or what is going on here?
I have this little stuffed seal that resembles a baby pigeon, and he fights with it ALL DAY LONG! I just worry the cooing is something else, never seen a pigeon do it for that long and that often, he is a teenager though!
Ok, also, since he is my pet, for now at least, what do i need to do for him Vet-wise, or myself immunization wise? PMV? What else?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think Humphrey is in "lust" with you  and is taking it out on the toy! If you can find a local pigeon fancier to get the vaccines from, then you could do them all .. PMV, Pox, and Paratyphoid. Personally, I wouldn't do that, but if you are thinking of having Humphrey as a pet for a long time, then that would really be best to assure that he doesn't get something from another rescue that you take in.

I wouldn't do it because I have enough space/room/cages to quarantine the incoming birds to be sure they don't have anything contagious. AND, I do try to release as many as the ferals as I can.

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I think Humphrey has it bad for you! Yeah he'll stop cooing so much in a few years.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Raina....ya need to stop practicing your belly dancing in front of him......cover his cage..he's too young for that sort of thing


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh, DARN! So that means i gotta take that stripper pole out of there? 
Yep, he must be trying to mate with me! 
I wondered about shots, but wasnt sure how safe it was? It scares me so much, do the shots ever GIVE them PMV or Paratyphoid?
Ok, Humphrey is a love, and his PMV buddy, which i have yet to name, i know, i know, but these two are buddies in a strange way, Neither could ever be released. Humphrey is scared of the outdoors, and PMV cant fly well, he wouldnt last. I do have them in my room though with the ferals i am rehabbing, so i worry all the time about this stuff. I keep them very separate IN THE room, but feel that isnt enough.
I never got into this to find a pet, just couldnt do it, was just trying to help that one pigeon out, and well, we all know the rest! helping animals in need becomes addictive in a way! So, have these two unreleasables, and i dont know whether i will adopt them or keep them, but for now, i want to have some of that love and joy you guys have from having a pet pigeon, so i am holding onto them! Since i start classes again in a month, i tried to fix my room so it is suited more to studying then sleeping, and that way i can spend time with them and study too, well, maybe not with all that cooing! I really do like the cooing, but sometimes i just want to tell him to go find another leg to coo at! 
Ok, so, shots or no shots? i understand my PMV birds cannot get the PMV shot because he already HAD pmv. Hmm, where can i do more research about the shots needed for pet pigeons?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The problem with buying vaccines is that you get them in lots of 50 or 100 usually. That means that you buy a bottle that'll take care of that many birds at a whack and you're supposed to use it all up in one go. It'd be better if you found a local flyer that was doing them en masse that you could show up that day and get a shot for yours. Maybe the vet keeps the stuff around and can dispense it otherwise, you'd have to ask.

Pidgey


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That's right. It's definitely better to have a vet or experienced flyer handle the shots. Of course, I'm not good around needles. I turn blue.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> I really do like the cooing, but sometimes i just want to tell him to go find another leg to coo at!


Wonder if he would know the difference between your leg and a manaquin  You know - sort of like the "fake egg" practice? ROFL!

Hang in there Raina - and if you can - take a video!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, good grief, Dez, he's not a _dawg_... !

It's actually her foot that he's courting.

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> Oh, good grief, Dez, he's not a _dawg_... !
> 
> It's actually her foot that he's courting.
> 
> Pidgey


Her BARE foot or BUNNY slippers?????

PS...maybe that's the answer.....get a pair of Bunny slippers......let him court then ON your feet for a while then put the slipper in his cage. Worth a try.


----------



## Widgy Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

My "pete" wouldn't stop cooing and dancing either, then "Pete" laid an egg! ..Needless to say I renamed him (her!) then, to "Petunia" lol


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL, that's too cute! He's in love with you 

As for the shots, if you will be taking in sick birds and can't quarantine them in separate rooms, it's probably a good idea to have your pets vaccinated. Giving the shots isn't hard, but like Pidgey said, they come in large lots and don't keep long.

Let's talk when we meet for lunch about trying to find someone locally who has a big flock to vaccinate & maybe has extra left over. I'd also like to give some of my birds the shots who I am not sure have had vaccines. But I have fewer than 20 of them.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Ya All,

My Jack is now a teenager also. He's been acting a little strange lately too. I just tried putting a little stuffed animal in the cage with him and he went absolutely nuts!!! He went into a rage of Pecking, Wing Slapping, Stomping,and growling like I have not heard before. Had to take the stuffed animal away before he ripped it's guts out.

I guess it's almost about the time to get him a mate.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

You guys are lucky. Floyd has sex with his stuffed toy, whenever its available. He's also in love with me, but limits his show of affection to the bow-and-spin dance..thankfully.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Luigi is my favorite. Two days old when I brought him home. He is usually on my head or shoulder whenever I am in with the birds. He acts that way too, but then if I give attention to, or hand feed another bird, he sometimes will get angry and bow up and down, cooing loudly and angrily, then he bites me, or the other bird. Too much. LOL.


----------

